# USA Disabled Veterans Foreign Medical Program



## newpvrguy (Jun 5, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience using this program? Especially in the Puerto Vallarta area? Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No personal experience, but it will only apply directly to your specific 'service connected' ailments; no others.


----------



## El Blanco Sol (Feb 5, 2012)

I have no experience either. But I need an answer to another question. I'm on Social Security and have Medicare. I'm in need of cataract surgery and wonder if Medicare will pay for my surgery in Monterrey? If anyone has experience or info it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

El Blanco Sol said:


> I have no experience either. But I need an answer to another question. I'm on Social Security and have Medicare. I'm in need of cataract surgery and wonder if Medicare will pay for my surgery in Monterrey? If anyone has experience or info it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Medicare? Absolutely not. You cannot use Medicare outside of the USA unless it is a true emergency situation that occurs in certain places, under certain conditions, while on a short vacation.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Medicare? Absolutely not. You cannot use Medicare outside of the USA unless it is a true emergency situation that occurs in certain places, under certain conditions, while on a short vacation.


There is a group trying to get Medicare to cover medical expenses in Mexico. The argument is that the medical care costs are so much lower in Mexico that it will save the system money to pay for people's care here. But I wouldn't suggest holding one's breath waiting for it to become law.


----------



## El Blanco Sol (Feb 5, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> There is a group trying to get Medicare to cover medical expenses in Mexico. The argument is that the medical care costs are so much lower in Mexico that it will save the system money to pay for people's care here. But I wouldn't suggest holding one's breath waiting for it to become law.


Thanks for info. I didn't think Medicare would cover it so I guess I'm heading back to the States for a short stay. It would certainly make sense for Medicare to consider letting expats have certain procedures done here. Cheaper for them, easier for us, with the same level of care in most situations.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is even 'cheaper for them' to keep taking the hundred bucks from my Social Security every month, while prohibiting payment for services performed outside of the USA. Worse yet; if we cancel Part B, there are expensive penalties to reinstate it, if we ever went back to the USA.


----------

